
The One Thing Silicon Valley Got Wrong about Empowering Women in Tech - azzen
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/one-thing-silicon-valley-got-wrong-empowering-women-techand-abidi/
======
nukegirlwest
> I was the third man in a room full of women. I certainly felt intimidated. I
> could totally relate then to the position of every woman in a male dominated
> industry.

No, he truly can't, being a woman in a room full of men is not the same as
being a man in a room full of women. There are a lot of reasons why being the
lone woman feels vastly more intimidating.

> Feminism appeals to women who seek authority, power and money. There is
> nothing wrong with that. But not all women want that!

His entire assumption of feminism is just wrong, there are varying waves of
feminism that have transformed it over time; not all feminists subscribe to
the same ideology. This author needs to read up on what feminism actually is.
Even the right to just want to be a stay-at-home mom is upheld by most
feminist values.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism)

What exactly is "the one thing" that they (silicon valley) got wrong? Article
just rambles about how feminism is "wrong."

This article makes me want to read this book, but perhaps its just a ploy
to... sell more books?

